# Ha nem halt volna meg, akkor még mindig pereskednénk.



## Encolpius

Tiszteletem, valahogyan nem vagyok biztos, hogy mondanám helyesen a magyar mondatot angolul, egyrészt nem tudom, milyen hétköznapi szóval fordítanám a pereskedni igét, szótárban litigate-et találtam. If she hadn't died we would still have litigated. Mit szóltok hozzá, jó ez így? Köszönöm!


----------



## jazyk

Szia! Bickering?


----------



## Zsanna

A bicker/ing akkor a jó, ha vmi csip-csup ügyben van vita.
Nem tudom, hogy lenne az igazi, de olyasmire gondolnék, hogy _If she didn't die, we would still be litigating_ (és nem tudom, hogy így be lehetne-e fejezni a mondatot vagy kellene még _over it_ vagy valami hasonló).


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna said:


> _If she didn't die_


If she _hadn't died_, 
(we would still be suing each other?) Csak javaslat.


----------



## Zsanna

András, értem, hogy miért ragaszkodtok a Past Perfecthez (...nem halt _volna_ meg...), de ha átfogalmazzuk arra, hogy "If she weren't dead...", akkor már nyilvánvalóbb, hogy attól még a Cond.2, jelentheti azt, amiről szó van. 
Pláne, hogy magyarul is mondhatnánk úgy, hogy "ha nem hal meg, még ma is pereskedünk" és az ugyanazt jelenti, mint az eredeti mondat.


----------



## Encolpius

Egyetértetek, hogy nincs egy egyszerű hétköznapi angol ige, ami megfelelne a magyarnak (csehnek, orosznak, németnek)???
Ezekben a szótárkban is ugyanis csak körülírásos kifejezéseket találtam, a litigate-et pedig szerintem egy angol bányász nem is ismeri, de majd megkérdezhetem az angol fórumban, de ott meg attól tartok nem értik, mit akarok, hiszen nekik úgysincs megfelelő igéjük. 
(és most látom a mondatom másik része nyelvtanilag se jó)

Nekem csak ilyen jut az eszembe: If she didn't die we would still be going to the court..... vagy alami ilyesmi...would still attending the court...vagy hasonló ötlet??? 
Az András által javasol sue szerintem azért nem olyan jó mert egyszer cselekvést jelez, nem?


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna said:


> András, értem, hogy miért ragaszkodtok a Past Perfecthez (...nem halt _volna_ meg...), de ha átfogalmazzuk arra, hogy "If she weren't dead...", akkor már nyilvánvalóbb, hogy attól még a Cond.2, jelentheti azt, amiről szó van.


Zsanna, ha megengeded, itt most egy topikban két külön kérdésként tárgyalhatnánk Encolpius mondatának két felét.  
Az 1) "if she hadn't died" vs. 2) "if she didn't die" kérdésébe én már belefutottam. Úgy tűnik, ilyen típusú mondatban a 2. verzió főleg az amerikai angolban fordul elő, de annak helyessége erősen vitatott. Jobb esetben "colloquial" vagy "non-standard", rosszabb esetben "common error"  a megítélése, lásd pl. itt.
Annak szerintem nincs jelentősége, hogy a mondatot át lehet fogalmazni. A "not dead" egy jelenlegi állapot, a "didn't die" egy múlt idejű ige.



Zsanna said:


> Pláne, hogy magyarul is mondhatnánk úgy, hogy "ha nem hal meg, még ma is pereskedünk" és az ugyanazt jelenti, mint az eredeti mondat.


Meglepett ez a "pláne". Igen, a magyarban simán lehet helyettesíteni jelen idővel a Cond. 3 ("volna") típusú mondatokat, de az angolban ez nem működik, tehát az angol mondat szempontjából ez nem releváns.



Encolpius said:


> Az András által javasol sue szerintem azért nem olyan jó mert egyszer cselekvést jelez, nem?


Igen, valószínűleg rosszul értelmeztem a "pereskedik" igét, ami valójában az egyszeri "beperlés" utáni eljárásra vonatkozik, igaz?


----------



## Zsanna

Egy eredeti beszélő ezt (mind az egész mondat felépítését, mind a megfelelő igét v. igéket*) jobban el tudná dönteni, bár kétségtelen, hogy lehet többféle variáció mindenre. A mondat második fele nekem mindenképpen folyamatos igeidőt kívánna.

*Lehet az is, hogy más igével (az _if_ után) másképp alakul az egész mondat.


----------



## Fredsky

If she hadn't died we would still have litigated.

1. "Litigate" is a perfectly good translation for "pereskedni". Adding something to the ending is optional:  If she hadn't died we would still have litigated [the issue; it; etc].
2. You can also use "sue". If she hadn't died we would still have sued. (or we still would have...)
3. A mondat nem azt jelenti hogy: Ha nem halt volna meg, akkor még mindig pereskednénk, hanem: Ha nem halt volna meg, mi még akkor is pereskedtünk volna.
"if she hadn't died [past], we would _still be litigating_ [present]" is the English translation of "Ha nem halt volna meg [mult], akkor még mindig pereskednénk [jelen]"


----------

